# Never in my whole life...



## sungirl

Never in my whole life have I found a group of such negative, condescending people!!!

If you are new and you post here... God help you because, whatever your hopes or dreams, you will be shot down in flames!

From what I have seen on this board, the people posting are expats who indeed do live in Egypt... STILL live in Egypt, but like to slate the people and the life there, criticise the local people, big up themselves and moan and groan about everything egyptian!!!

If it is really so bad............ LEAVE!!!!!!!!

But don't patronise those who are trying to make a life for themselves... It is not for you to judge!!!!!!!

Those of us who choose to up and leave from our current countries have our own reasons... Same as you did..... some of us will make a success of it, some of us will choose to go back to our own lives.... But the attitude of some of those who post here is actually quite amusing!

Get a life... If you don't like it.... CHANGE IT!!!!! Don't moan about it.


----------



## Tinytraveler

Good post!
Surprised it saw the light of day since the mod. likes to delete those opinions she doens't like. Maybe that is why it seems like the majority of people are negative on here. It actually is less than a hand full of people that are super negative on all things Egyptian but they just are the loudest and make a point of going off topic on any thread that tries to give helpful info. 





sungirl said:


> Never in my whole life have I found a group of such negative, condescending people!!!
> 
> If you are new and you post here... God help you because, whatever your hopes or dreams, you will be shot down in flames!
> 
> From what I have seen on this board, the people posting are expats who indeed do live in Egypt... STILL live in Egypt, but like to slate the people and the life there, criticise the local people, big up themselves and moan and groan about everything egyptian!!!
> 
> If it is really so bad............ LEAVE!!!!!!!!
> 
> But don't patronise those who are trying to make a life for themselves... It is not for you to judge!!!!!!!
> 
> Those of us who choose to up and leave from our current countries have our own reasons... Same as you did..... some of us will make a success of it, some of us will choose to go back to our own lives.... But the attitude of some of those who post here is actually quite amusing!
> 
> Get a life... If you don't like it.... CHANGE IT!!!!! Don't moan about it.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I have on this forum only ever deleted a handful of posts unless it was blatant advertising or men trawling for woman. I have rules to follow the same as everyone else. I explained why I deleted your post Tiny traveller...and to say that I delete posts that I don't like is nonsense.

Maybe we can be negative about some things but just as you are free to post about all your happy tales then we are free to moan about our sad ones... 
Perhaps you would like to pass on tips on how to be so happy here? 

Maiden


----------



## MensEtManus

No one is twisting your arms to listen or read other folks' opinions, hence they are only opinions. You should make your own choices in life and eventually learn from your choices. 

Life is simply a journey and in most cases mistakes are expensive so in order to try to lessen the expensiveness of mistakes, we all try to hear opinions and consequently make our own choices. Instead of blatantly criticizing the opinions of others, why don't you try to educate yourself and learn why those groups of folks have negative opinions. In essence, learn from their mistakes so you don't fall for them. 

Inherently, no one likes to lose, so some might have negative opinions about various things in life but maybe they are battling with their issues in order to feel that they managed to overcome those negative issues. Any other route, only makes one feel defeated. 

Plato once said "Be kind for everyone you meet is fighting a harder battle...."

My views have changed throughout 30 years of seeing Alexandria. Personally, I am upset they have taken my Alexandria away from me! Now, the inhabitants are simply not the same ones I fell in love with. I'll try to post in the next few days some articles about Alexandria past that you will think you are in Paris....


----------



## Sam

I can't imagine who you are possibly referring to in this post.

Life is just bliss here in Egypt, we all live in villas with private pools, have maids, servants, drivers, every business made in Egypt by an expat is a roaring success and every Egyptian man is an angel sent from Allah and will never try to rip you off or use you for money of a visa... you must be thinking of the Turkey forum or something, can't possibly be Egypt where all this happens


----------



## micki moo

How funny - its sounds just like England thats how we all live  you didnt have to leave after all.

Joking aside, everyone does have a choice, I know in my last posting it was said that people dont always have a choice, maybe it is not favourable to take the choice but we do all have one (yes I know unless your in prison - you wouldn't be on the forum if that was the case).

A forum is where you can air your views and give advice based on your situation and people can either choose to take it or not - again a choice. However, if all the people in Egypt now were to stop and think of when you first went, was it that bad then? probably not. For people there for the money - are you making it?? if not why are you still there.

I have lived abroad and know how hard it is but I think we should all stop and think - Where would I rather be, where I am now or somewhere else, thats all people are doing on this forum wanting better, sometimes they don't see the good that is staring them in the face.

So for all the new people joining the forum - if you ask a question then be prepared for the answer, however, for those giving the answer - remember when you asked the question.

Love to you all 

Micki



Sam said:


> I can't imagine who you are possibly referring to in this post.
> 
> Life is just bliss here in Egypt, we all live in villas with private pools, have maids, servants, drivers, every business made in Egypt by an expat is a roaring success and every Egyptian man is an angel sent from Allah and will never try to rip you off or use you for money of a visa... you must be thinking of the Turkey forum or something, can't possibly be Egypt where all this happens


----------



## jojo

Tinytraveler said:


> Good post!
> Surprised it saw the light of day since the mod. likes to delete those opinions she doens't like.



This is totally unfounded! There are 29 moderators on these boards and not one would ever delete something just because they dont agree with it, we're not allowed to. If we have to delete posts its because they violate the rules of the forum. The rules are fair and reasonable. But if you dont agree with the rules or our decisions,then please feel free to post a message to the admin team and they will look at your grievance fairly and without any bias!

Jo


----------



## MaidenScotland

micki moo said:


> How funny - its sounds just like England thats how we all live  you didnt have to leave after all.
> 
> Joking aside, everyone does have a choice, I know in my last posting it was said that people dont always have a choice, maybe it is not favourable to take the choice but we do all have one (yes I know unless your in prison - you wouldn't be on the forum if that was the case).
> 
> A forum is where you can air your views and give advice based on your situation and people can either choose to take it or not - again a choice. However, if all the people in Egypt now were to stop and think of when you first went, was it that bad then? probably not. For people there for the money - are you making it?? if not why are you still there.
> 
> I have lived abroad and know how hard it is but I think we should all stop and think - Where would I rather be, where I am now or somewhere else, thats all people are doing on this forum wanting better, sometimes they don't see the good that is staring them in the face.
> 
> So for all the new people joining the forum - if you ask a question then be prepared for the answer, however, for those giving the answer - remember when you asked the question.
> 
> Love to you all
> 
> Micki



People that are planning to come here generally have already sold themselves the dream and they don't really need to know the benefits.
I have employment that shelters me from alot of the harsh realities of living here and yet I would still warn people that life here is not easy, more so if you are a single woman. I am sure if you are rich or have influence here then life will be great..

Maiden


----------



## cutiepie

Sungirl, I dont think the regular people who post mean to sound so negative, they are just showing the other side of things, as maiden said you have already been sold the "dream" by deciding to come here they want to show there is another side to it besides the relaxed holiday aspect you get while holidaying here.They are simpling trying to show you realisitc views.Its the same here, I hear lots of Egyptian people wanting to go to Europe, better life etc reality is 5 of the people I know who moved to the UK HATE it ..... things always seem greener on the other side ...  

After living here for a number of years things start to grate on you, same as you living in the UK or where ever all I ever hear from people at home is moaning and groaning about recession etc  . People like to moan ,believe it or not but not everyday is bad!!!

Ya there are bad days here but for me the good way out weigh the bad, I've had bad experiences with work,people, etc but I am blissfully happy now (i say now all could change in a second as with everything here  !)... have great husband,a really good job, great salary, fab apartment provided for (had a horrid one to start), the sun, sea , relaxed laidback lifestyle.

I would never tell anybody not to come here, let people find out for themselves just come with a realisitc view, as you said youreslf it works for some, not for others. I came out here with no clue what to expect was going to go to Dubai for work and in the last minute changed my mind and moved to Sharm ...... best decision of my life ...... like I said yes I've had bad experiences here ...but I wouldnt change my life for a second ....

You only live once .....go for it but be realisitic!!!


----------



## Sam

cutiepie said:


> Sungirl, I dont think the regular people who post mean to sound so negative, they are just showing the other side of things, as maiden said you have already been sold the "dream" by deciding to come here they want to show there is another side to it besides the relaxed holiday aspect you get while holidaying here.They are simpling trying to show you realisitc views.Its the same here, I hear lots of Egyptian people wanting to go to Europe, better life etc reality is 5 of the people I know who moved to the UK HATE it ..... things always seem greener on the other side ...
> 
> After living here for a number of years things start to grate on you, same as you living in the UK or where ever all I ever hear from people at home is moaning and groaning about recession etc  . People like to moan ,believe it or not but not everyday is bad!!!
> 
> Ya there are bad days here but for me the good way out weigh the bad, I've had bad experiences with work,people, etc but I am blissfully happy now (i say now all could change in a second as with everything here  !)... have great husband,a really good job, great salary, fab apartment provided for (had a horrid one to start), the sun, sea , relaxed laidback lifestyle.
> 
> I would never tell anybody not to come here, let people find out for themselves just come with a realisitc view, as you said youreslf it works for some, not for others. I came out here with no clue what to expect was going to go to Dubai for work and in the last minute changed my mind and moved to Sharm ...... best decision of my life ...... like I said yes I've had bad experiences here ...but I wouldnt change my life for a second ....
> 
> You only live once .....go for it but be realisitic!!!




:clap2:

Well said hun.

Sharm is so often seen by people as the "dream". When I was working in tourism, I had people everyday telling me "I can understand why you moved here"... but the reality is you cannot live your life like you do on holiday full time. 

People, especially those risking a lot, need to realise the waiter/shop-assistant/bar-man/receptionist etc they fell in love with may well actually have a wife and kids in Cairo, and not everyday is sunny (in more than the weather sense).

People already know the dream, it's the reality they don't. I'm not telling people not to come, for sure, but the position I'm in now is nothing like when I came here, my expectations and life is totally different.

I would never tell someone not to come, I am very happy here (as it seems you are), but life is hard, very hard. And not all Egyptian man are as nice as the guy they sell (especially after MMID turns nasty).


----------



## Lanason

*strewth*



Sam said:


> :clap2:
> 
> Well said hun.
> 
> Sharm is so often seen by people as the "dream". When I was working in tourism, I had people everyday telling me "I can understand why you moved here"... but the reality is you cannot live your life like you do on holiday full time.
> 
> People, especially those risking a lot, need to realise the waiter/shop-assistant/bar-man/receptionist etc they fell in love with may well actually have a wife and kids in Cairo, and not everyday is sunny (in more than the weather sense).
> 
> People already know the dream, it's the reality they don't. I'm not telling people not to come, for sure, but the position I'm in now is nothing like when I came here, my expectations and life is totally different.
> 
> I would never tell someone not to come, I am very happy here (as it seems you are), but life is hard, very hard. And not all Egyptian man are as nice as the guy they sell (especially after MMID turns nasty).


Well I'm loving it - having a blast.
just trying to find out how things work - the better your understanding the easier it is.
The thought processes are different and need to be understood.
:eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland

aqua said:


> Well I'm loving it - having a blast.
> just trying to find out how things work - the better your understanding the easier it is.
> The thought processes are different and need to be understood.
> :eyebrows:



Lol Adrian.. if you ever understand the logic here you will earn a fortune.. because everyman and his dog would buy your book.
You are a man Adrian and life is easier for you here, imagine me.. woman, blonde, western giving an order... they do not like it... not one bit

Maiden

p.s it's st patricks night at the bca on thursday


----------



## Lanason

MaidenScotland said:


> p.s it's st patricks night at the bca on thursday


mmmmm which one ? mohandiseen or heliopolis?
could be good night :clap2:


----------



## Lanason

aqua said:


> mmmmm which one ? mohandiseen or heliopolis?
> could be good night :clap2:


:focus:
anyway understanding there is no logic is a good start. Dont try and rationalise in the western way cus its not the same.
The concept of "Cause and Effect" is different.


----------



## MaidenScotland

aqua said:


> :focus:
> anyway understanding there is no logic is a good start. Dont try and rationalise in the western way cus its not the same.
> The concept of "Cause and Effect" is different.


Mohandiseen... you need to buy a ticket... live irish band


----------



## DeadGuy

sungirl said:


> Never in my whole life have I found a group of such negative, condescending people!!!
> 
> If you are new and you post here... God help you because, whatever your hopes or dreams, you will be shot down in flames!
> 
> From what I have seen on this board, the people posting are expats who indeed do live in Egypt... STILL live in Egypt, but like to slate the people and the life there, criticise the local people, big up themselves and moan and groan about everything egyptian!!!
> 
> If it is really so bad............ LEAVE!!!!!!!!
> 
> But don't patronise those who are trying to make a life for themselves... It is not for you to judge!!!!!!!
> 
> Those of us who choose to up and leave from our current countries have our own reasons... Same as you did..... some of us will make a success of it, some of us will choose to go back to our own lives.... But the attitude of some of those who post here is actually quite amusing!
> 
> Get a life... If you don't like it.... CHANGE IT!!!!! Don't moan about it.



Hi there! 
What an attitude!!

I’d understand why you’d have “that” attitude if you noticed anyone being “negative” as you said basing on lies or things that are made up, but I really have no idea where did all this come from since I never saw you answering anyone's comment or telling anyone that they're wrong about this or that!!

Personally I think the closest opinion to my own in this thread was MensEtManus’s.


But if people are planning for something and expecting EVERYTHING to go EXACTLY as they planned??? That would be more of…..sorry for saying this, but it’d be stupidity, not making experiences, things NEVER go as planned, it's LIFE, it's not a damn blueprint!!

But there’s something you made me start wondering about, when someone asks for an opinion or asks for an advice or anything like that in here?? Does it mean they want opinions to be left for them?? Or they’re just looking for Moral support???? Cause if they want moral support?? Then I should just quit bothering telling anything, I’ll just sit and watch it, and I bet it will be so funny 

And by the way, the "If it is really so bad............ LEAVE!!!!!!!!" part??? Think some other member in here did suggest that, and I did tell him/her that not everyone got that option!!!

May be, just may be, if you had the time and the will to share some of the many happy good moments that you're having in here, or if you could tell me how you're having them, may be in that case I'd believe that you're living in the same Egypt that I "live" in!!


Good luck in here!


----------



## Tinytraveler

DeadGuy said:


> Hi there!
> What an attitude!!
> 
> May be, just may be, if you had the time and the will to share some of the many happy good moments that you're having in here, or if you could tell me how you're having them, may be in that case I'd believe that you're living in the same Egypt that I "live" in!!


Actually if someone posts about a good experience they are told they are telling tales or they are not even living in the country.
You asked how to go about being able to live in Egypt and have happy experiences here are a few tips to start.

Respect people and their differences from your culture and religion! Pretty hard to when you see all muslims as terrorists or that their religion is totally backwards as some have said on here. I respect the Southern Egyptain "Saidi" that has never been to school just the same as I do as someone with a PHD. 

Stop expecting people to cater to you. You are the foreigner and chose to come to a foreign country for a different experience be it culturally or monitarily. 

Be proactive when making purchases...ask coworkers, neighbors how much an item should cost and where is a good store to shop from. The natives know where the inexpensive shops are and if you have respected them and been kind to them they will take more than 2 min to explain where to go and not just say "you can get it at Carrefour". Same goes for what restuarant to eat at. 
I eat at local eateries and have not gotten sick and I was a organic only type person in the states. I did get sick when I drank the tap water by accident but I was used to drinking distilled only in the states. 

If you teach people to disrespect you by excepting bad behavior be they neighbor or employee you get what you deserve when the next time they do it again. Why expect different results when you do the same action. If I hire someone to work for me and they do not preform the task they were hired to do then they don't get paid. It's that simple. Why get angry about it....take the money you didn't pay the first guy and hire someone that wants to work. It's amazing the next guy knows you fired the first guy because he is coming in middle of the job and he does the work because he knows he will not be paid until the entire job is done.
Workers not wanting to work but still be paid is not only in Egypt this happens all around the world. 

Really do you think the people that come on this board seeking some information are just idiots? You guys seem to think that they are so stupid to think that there is no rap, murder, theft or any of the other bad things that happen in big cities around the world. People will often say that the crime rate is lower here in Egypt and it does seem so from my experience. Does that mean there is NONE? No I have never been told there was NO crime in Egypt so why is it that you seem to think that is what people will believe about Egypt?

Maybe this is how you guys came over...with fairy tales in you heard of what life would be like here but not everyone is as naive. Maybe that is why you guy are so angry and condesending towards all things Egyptian.

For the most part Expats that are here have a choice to be here. If by some strange chance you can't leave because you didn't manage you money right that was a choice you made. Maybe you signed a work contract; you can still pick up and leave no one is holding your passport. This is not the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia. Will you lose some money probably but again that is a choice for you to make. Truely the only way that it would be impossible for someone to leave is if they were being detained by the police or they are wanted by the country they came from. If that is the case again that was a choice YOU made. Don't blame Egypt and Egyptians for you bad choices.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Tinytraveler


Actually if someone posts about a good experience they are told they are telling tales or they are not even living in the country. What post??

Deadguy is Egytptian and lives here.


----------



## DeadGuy

Damn this, if any admin sees my last post quoting "Tinytraveler" and answering him/her just delete it, I don't wanna spend any time in jail!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MaidenScotland

DeadGuy said:


> Damn this, if any admin sees my last post quoting "Tinytraveler" and answering him/her just delete it, I don't wanna spend any time in jail!
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Your wish is my command 

Maiden


----------



## DeadGuy

Thanks Maiden, sorry for bothering you!


----------



## DeadGuy

Tinytraveler said:


> Actually if someone posts about a good experience they are told they are telling tales or they are not even living in the country.
> You asked how to go about being able to live in Egypt and have happy experiences here are a few tips to start.
> 
> Respect people and their differences from your culture and religion! Pretty hard to when you see all muslims as terrorists or that their religion is totally backwards as some have said on here. I respect the Southern Egyptain "Saidi" that has never been to school just the same as I do as someone with a PHD.
> 
> Stop expecting people to cater to you. You are the foreigner and chose to come to a foreign country for a different experience be it culturally or monitarily.
> 
> Be proactive when making purchases...ask coworkers, neighbors how much an item should cost and where is a good store to shop from. The natives know where the inexpensive shops are and if you have respected them and been kind to them they will take more than 2 min to explain where to go and not just say "you can get it at Carrefour". Same goes for what restuarant to eat at.
> I eat at local eateries and have not gotten sick and I was a organic only type person in the states. I did get sick when I drank the tap water by accident but I was used to drinking distilled only in the states.
> 
> If you teach people to disrespect you by excepting bad behavior be they neighbor or employee you get what you deserve when the next time they do it again. Why expect different results when you do the same action. If I hire someone to work for me and they do not preform the task they were hired to do then they don't get paid. It's that simple. Why get angry about it....take the money you didn't pay the first guy and hire someone that wants to work. It's amazing the next guy knows you fired the first guy because he is coming in middle of the job and he does the work because he knows he will not be paid until the entire job is done.
> Workers not wanting to work but still be paid is not only in Egypt this happens all around the world.
> 
> Really do you think the people that come on this board seeking some information are just idiots? You guys seem to think that they are so stupid to think that there is no rap, murder, theft or any of the other bad things that happen in big cities around the world. People will often say that the crime rate is lower here in Egypt and it does seem so from my experience. Does that mean there is NONE? No I have never been told there was NO crime in Egypt so why is it that you seem to think that is what people will believe about Egypt?
> 
> Maybe this is how you guys came over...with fairy tales in you heard of what life would be like here but not everyone is as naive. Maybe that is why you guy are so angry and condesending towards all things Egyptian.
> 
> For the most part Expats that are here have a choice to be here. If by some strange chance you can't leave because you didn't manage you money right that was a choice you made. Maybe you signed a work contract; you can still pick up and leave no one is holding your passport. This is not the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia. Will you lose some money probably but again that is a choice for you to make. Truely the only way that it would be impossible for someone to leave is if they were being detained by the police or they are wanted by the country they came from. If that is the case again that was a choice YOU made. Don't blame Egypt and Egyptians for you bad choices.



Hi there Mr/Ms!

I did answer your post that accused me of treating people in disrespect in a non direct way, but for “Democracy” and “Freedom of speech” reasons in the beloved Egypt I asked for it to be deleted!

That was your opinion about me, and I respect it, but you should realize that you do not even know me or how am I treating people!!

First of all, I wanna correct you about my nationality, to the right of my nickname at the top of my posts, you're gonna see that I am an Egyptian, living in Egypt, and you're gonna see the "UNFORTUNATELY" word describing both, being an Arab terrorist for some (People who do not speak Arabic), a thief for others (People who do speak Arabic, not to mention others who do not!! They all got their reasons to think that, and I do understand their reasons, no problem at all) and also describing living in here!

But let me tell you what I think about you basing on your posts in this forum, I think that you’re living in denial, blinded by the burning sun and the 7 thousand years if HISTORY, and that you’re just being stubborn when it comes to admitting the fact that there are many ugly facts in here; you had enough time to write a handbook for how to treat people right in here (Though I think you should realize the fact that not all people are the same, your suggestions may work with some people, and they may not work for others, there are people in here who are treating EVERYONE with disrespect no matter how hard you try to show them respect, and this is a FACT in here!!) But in the other hand you never had the time to admit that you were wrong in the other forum when you accused expats in here of being “Afraid of telling people what Egypt is really like cause they’re worried about loosing their jobs…..” and so and so.

If you love it THAT much in here then why don't you ask for the Egyptian citizenship! It’s FREE!! Or you’re still waiting for a spot??? Cause I know MILLIONS of people dying to get the Egyptian citizenship! Specially your American fellows!!!

Stop criticizing others’ opinions about things in here and start telling your own opinions, that’s my free advice to you!

And thanks for teaching me how to treat people with “respect”!!

Enjoy your time in Egypt, if you can anyway!


----------



## cutiepie

wow "Deadguy" you really seem an angry,unhappy person. Do you ever write anything positive???? ..... 

Sorry to say but I thought that this was an "Expat" forum for people moving abroad to Egypt looking for information from fellow expats??? not a site for locals to moan about their country their government etc... ,It would b the same on a website at home,infact, I see it all the time all the posts on local home forums are its the governments fault the country is broke, its the government's fault for everything ...no money no jobs... recession depression ... everyone moaning and complainin about everything but thats life...

I understand its nice to get a locals perspective also but for people wanting to move it's expats opinions would be more suitable as locals sometimes have a tendancy to be bias ?not just in Egypt in every country! maybe not I could be completely wrong???!it's just my opinion! 

Im not for one minute saying Egypt is perfect or a land of Dreams or anything to that ...... yes there are lots of down sides but there are to every country.Yes it is a third world country, I am under absolutely no illusion, but I can say I am prefectly happy living here on an expat salary, expat benefits etc...Im not saying everyone is or that everbody has a nice life Im simpying speaking for myself (as an expat here for 4yrs).I know I will get sarcastic remarks back but I have no problems saying I am happy here .

I do not want to insult anybody or offend anybody just wanted to express my opinion ....... its not all doom and gloom here


----------



## Beatle

Im not for one minute saying Egypt is perfect or a land of Dreams or anything to that ...... yes there are lots of down sides but there are to every country.Yes it is a third world country, I am under absolutely no illusion, but I can say I am prefectly happy living here on an expat salary, expat benefits etc...Im not saying everyone is or that everbody has a nice life Im simpying speaking for myself (as an expat here for 4yrs).I know I will get sarcastic remarks back but I have no problems saying I am happy here .

....... its not all doom and gloom here [/QUOTE]

I agree Cutiepie and it is good to see you and other posters making positive statements. 

To be honest, I don't really understand what is going on in this forum - those who ask questions are sometimes mocked and ridiculed and those who object to constant negativity (or racism) on this site are mocked. There is a distinction between highlighting some of the problems that people may face when moving to a new country and launching into a diatribe about life in Egypt.

I find life in Egypt illogical, fun, frustrating and crazy - I absolutely love it. I recognise that some people absolutely hate it but in my experience, they tend to leave rather quickly - my best friend has been to Cairo once and has said she will never come and visit me there again! But as I said, I love it.....


----------



## MaidenScotland

This thread is now closed


----------

